# La prima volta che ti ho visto



## bitterx

Nella frase *Non mi sei piaciuto fin dalla prima volta che ti ho visto* è piu' corretto tradurre con:
*I didn't like you since the first time I saw you* 
o 
*...first time I've seen you*?

Grazie mille!
Paola


----------



## giovannino

Io direi "I didn't like you from the very first moment I saw you/laid eyes on you", ma aspetta i madrelingua.


----------



## Teerex51

Oppure anche _I never liked you since i first saw you_.


----------



## bitterx

Grazie mille!


----------



## voidinchains

Teerex51 said:


> Oppure anche _I never liked you since i first saw you_.


Stavo giusto pensando anche io a questa traduzione. 
E dire: _I*'ve *never liked you since I first saw you _ sarebbe sbagliato oppure possibile?


----------



## Enigmista

Ragazzi ma invece col_ Present Perfect_ :_* I haven't liked you since the first time we met*_ ???

Può andare ??


----------



## McBabe

Teerex51 said:


> Oppure anche _I never liked you since i first saw you_.



Non si può dire questo in inglese, mi dispiace! È sempre difficile con 'since' e tempi in altre lingue. 

Personalmente direi "I never liked you, even from the first time I met you/laid eyes on you".

Il problema è che con 'since' in inglese si deve usare il tempo perfetto, allora con questa frasa è meglio evitare la parola since


----------



## Allanon

Hi guys,

In this case, my doubts come out.

I'd use the present perfect because I STILL don't like her/him.

BUT, that "since" don't let me use other past tense than the simple past.

I'm a bit confused.....Am I totally wrong?

Thanksss


----------



## Enigmista

McBabe said:


> Non si può dire questo in inglese, mi dispiace! È sempre difficile con 'since' e tempi in altre lingue.
> 
> Personalmente direi "I never liked you, even from the first time I met you/laid eyes on you".
> 
> Il problema è che con 'since' in inglese si deve usare il tempo perfetto, allora con questa frasa è meglio evitare la parola since




In Inglese che io sappia si può usare invece _*since *_anche con il Simple Past solo e quando solo l'azione è finita e totalmente passata e conclusa !

Ma si può usare


----------



## marcolettici

"I haven't liked you since the first time we met."
"I haven't liked you since the first time I laid eyes on you."
"From the moment I first saw you I haven't liked you."


----------



## london calling

Probabilmente cambierei la frase:

_I didn't like you (right) from the start._

Detto ciò, si potrebbe dire:

_I haven't liked you from the very first moment I set/laid eyes on you._

Ma non mi piace tanto, non è per molto "naturale". E "since" non va bene, come ha detto Enigmista, perchè si usa con un tempo passato e preciso (since yesterday, since last year, since 1901 ecc.).


----------



## McBabe

Enigmista said:


> In Inglese che io sappia si può usare invece _*since *_anche con il Simple Past solo e quando solo l'azione è finita e totalmente passata e conclusa !
> 
> Ma si può usare



Puoi darmi un essempio? È molto possibile dato che inglese è la lingua di eccezioni! 

È solo un errore 'classico' che molto stranieri dicono (dato che in ogni altra lingua che conosco si usa il tempo presente con 'since'). Forse è in inglese americano che si può usare il simple past con 'since'? Ho notato recentemente che gli Americani usano il simple past invece del perfect in frase quando è grammaticalmente sbalgiato usarlo (eg: Did you see him yet?) 

Non riesco a pensare di un essempio quando si può usare il simple past con 'since', ma questo non vuole dire che non esiste! 

Ma mi piacebbe molto se mi dassi un essempio, è sempre buono imparare un po della grammatica inglese che non conosco!


----------



## voidinchains

Non capisco cosa McBabe intenda con perfetto: past perfect o simple  past? In Italiano esistono il passato prossimo e il passato remoto come  traduzioni rispettivamente di uno e dell'altro.

Since con il simple past mi sembra proprio che si usi: _I've had brown hair since I was born.
_Però ho visto usare anche il present perfect_: it's been a long time since I have done something like this._ E' sbagliata? 
Per la frase in questione a me verrebbe da usare il present perfect per la prima parte perché, come dice Allanon_, _al soggetto della frase non piace nemmeno ora e il simple past dopo since..

I haven't liked you since I first saw you.


----------



## Enigmista

McBabe said:


> Puoi darmi un essempio? È molto possibile dato che inglese è la lingua di eccezioni!
> 
> È solo un errore 'classico' che molto stranieri dicono (dato che in ogni altra lingua che conosco si usa il tempo presente con 'since'). Forse è in inglese americano che si può usare il simple past con 'since'? Ho notato recentemente che gli Americani usano il simple past invece del perfect in frase quando è grammaticalmente sbalgiato usarlo (eg: Did you see him yet?)
> 
> Non riesco a pensare di un essempio quando si può usare il simple past con 'since', ma questo non vuole dire che non esiste!
> 
> Ma mi piacebbe molto se mi dassi un essempio, è sempre buono imparare un po della grammatica inglese che non conosco!



Certo ci mancherebbe 

Sempre ipotizzando che una certa situazione sia conclusa e passata puoi dire: 

Banalmente :_ I liv*ed* here since 1946_(al momento non vivo più qua ).Vivo a Roma ed è una situazione finita e passata

Allo stesso modo con i gusti e le preferenze è possibile e umano che una cosa non ti piaceva affatto _*all'epoca dei fatti*_ ma ora hai cambiato idea e magari ti piace (nel presente).

Quindi,_*con una sfumatura di significato *_penso che la frase di Teerex non sia affatto sbagliata da nessun punto di vista 

My opinion


----------



## McBabe

voidinchains said:


> Non capisco cosa McBabe intenda con perfetto: past perfect o simple  past? In Italiano esistono il passato prossimo e il passato remoto come  traduzioni rispettivamente di uno e dell'altro.
> 
> Since con il simple past mi sembra proprio che si usi: _I've had brown hair since I was born.
> _Però ho visto usare anche il present perfect_: it's been a long time since I have done something like this._ E' sbagliata?
> Per la frase in questione a me verrebbe da usare il present perfect per la prima parte perché, come dice Allanon_, _al soggetto della frase non piace nemmeno ora e il simple past dopo since..
> 
> I haven't liked you since I first saw you.



Con 'perfetto', volevo dire 'present perfect' (ho visto, sono partita ecc), perche in inglese normalmente diciamo solo 'the perfect tense' per present perfect e 'the pluperfect (tense)' per 'past perfect'. Si possono dire le due, ma ho sempre imparato grammatica con la terminologia di 'the perfect tense' e 'the pluperfect tense', invece di 'the present/past perfect tense'. 

I've had non è il simple past. È il 'perfetto' como io direi  Pronome + verbo auxiliario + participio passato= the perfect tense/the present perfect tense. "It's been' è anche il perfect. Dunque le due frase sono giuste


----------



## Enigmista

McBabe said:


> Con 'perfetto', volevo dire 'present perfect' (ho visto, sono partita ecc), perche in inglese normalmente diciamo solo 'the perfect tense' per present perfect e 'the pluperfect (tense)' per 'past perfect'. Si possono dire le due, ma ho sempre imparato grammatica con la terminologia di 'the perfect tense' e 'the pluperfect tense', invece di 'the present/past perfect tense'.
> 
> I've had non è il simple past. È il 'perfetto' como io direi  Pronome + verbo auxiliario + participio passato= the perfect tense/the present perfect tense. "It's been' è anche il perfect. Dunque le due frase sono giuste



IO parlo solo del "_*Simple Past*_" che non è un tempo perfetto 

Non capisco le tue osservazioni mi dispiace...e non ho mai detto che  _*"I've **had"*_ sia un Simple Past  

Sei d'accordo con quello che ho scritto oppure no ??


----------



## McBabe

Enigmista said:


> Certo ci mancherebbe
> 
> Sempre ipotizzando che una certa situazione sia conclusa e passata puoi dire:
> 
> Banalmente :_ I liv*ed* here since 1946_(al momento non vivo più qua ).Vivo a Roma ed è una situazione finita e passata
> 
> Allo stesso modo con i gusti e le preferenze è possibile e umano che una cosa non ti piaceva affatto _*all'epoca dei fatti*_ ma ora hai cambiato idea e magari ti piace (nel presente).
> 
> Quindi,_*con una sfumatura di significato *_penso che la frase di Teerex non sia affatto sbagliata da nessun punto di vista
> 
> My opinion



"I lived here since 1946" mi sembra sbagliata! Direi 'I've lived here since 1946" o se non abitassi più qua, direi 'I lived here from 1946 (-1980)". "I lived here since 1946" mi sembra completamente sbagliata, e corrggierei qualcuno se dicesse questo..! 

E, mi dispiace, ma la frase di Teerex è, secondo me, sbagliata. Non ho mai studiato la grammatica inglese come una lingua straniera, ma so che questa frase non mi sembra per niente naturale o giusta!


----------



## McBabe

Enigmista said:


> IO parlo solo del "_*Simple Past*_" che non è un tempo perfetto
> 
> Non capisco le tue osservazioni mi dispiace...e non ho mai detto che  _*"I've **had"*_ sia un Simple Past



Ahh non preoccuparti, so che non hai mai detto che 'I've had' sia un simple past! Stavo parlando di quello che voidinchains ha detto: "Since con il simple past mi sembra proprio che si usi: I've had brown hair since I was born." Volevo spiegare a voidinchains che 'I've had' non è un simple past


----------



## Enigmista

McBabe said:


> "I lived here since 1946" mi sembra sbagliata! Direi 'I've lived here since 1946" o se non abitassi più qua, direi 'I lived here from 1946 (-1980)". "I lived here since 1946" mi sembra completamente sbagliata, e corrggierei qualcuno se dicesse questo..!
> 
> E, mi dispiace, ma la frase di Teerex è, secondo me, sbagliata. Non ho mai studiato la grammatica inglese come una lingua straniera, ma so che questa frase non mi sembra per niente naturale o giusta!



Mi dispiace McBabe allora non la vediamo allo stesso modo con tutto il rispetto per il fatto che tu sia Madrelingua 

Passo il microfono a tutti i presenti del forum 


Grazie a tutti


----------



## london calling

Enigmista said:


> Banalmente :_ I liv*ed* here since 1946_(al momento non vivo più qua ).Vivo a Roma ed è una situazione finita e passata. No, sorry! Se non vivi più lì, devi dire qualcosa come:
> 
> _I lived here from 1946 to 1948_
> _I lived here for 3 years (from...to...)_
> 
> Se invece intendi "a partire da":
> _I lived here as of December 1946._
> 
> Quindi,_*con una sfumatura di significato *_penso che la frase di Teerex non sia affatto sbagliata da nessun punto di vista  E invece no. Sono d'accordo con McBabe: è sbagliata. Tutto al più si potrebbe dire come hanno suggerito void e marcolettici, ossia una frase simile che utilizzi però il _present perfect_.


----------



## voidinchains

McBabe said:


> Ahh non preoccuparti, so che non hai mai detto che 'I've had' sia un simple past! Stavo parlando di quello che voidinchains ha detto: "Since con il simple past mi sembra proprio che si usi: I've had brown hair since I was born." Volevo spiegare a voidinchains che 'I've had' non è un simple past


Mi riferivo ad *I was* parlando di simple past. 
Poi, infatti, ho fatto l'esempio di since seguito dal present perfect [ it's been a long time *since I have done* something like this] che è una frase che ho letto da un madrelingua e mi chiedevo se fosse sbagliata o meno.


----------



## McBabe

voidinchains said:


> Mi riferivo ad *I was* parlando di simple past.
> Poi, infatti, ho fatto l'esempio di since seguito dal present perfect [ it's been a long time *since I have done* something like this] che è una frase che ho letto da un madrelingua e mi chiedevo se fosse sbagliata o meno.



No, è completamente correta  "I have done" è il perfetto, che si deve usare sempre con since (mi dispiace Enigmista!)


----------



## Enigmista

Quindi allora anche_* I lived in London for 4 years *_è sbagliata ??

Perchè i libri di grammatica dicono che si può usare_* for e since*_ con le situazioni concluse e passate ???


----------



## Skin

"I lived in London for 4 years " è corretta se ora non ci vivi più. Quindi, con "for" hai un'alternativa. Lo stesso, però, non succede con "since", che indica il momento preciso in cui un'azione è cominciata, ma non il termine e pertanto implica che l'azione si protragga fino al tempo presente. 
Questa, almeno, è la mia interpretazione. Credo anche che l'obbligo di usare il present perfect con "since" si riferisca al tempo della principale.

_Ciao_


----------



## voidinchains

Oddio, non sto capendo più nulla 

Io ho sempre saputo che since si usa per indicare un momento preciso nel  passato e, in caso sia presente un verbo, con il simple past:

I have been studying English since


1998
4th grade
I moved to London
 
Quindi davvero non capisco perché dici che con since si deve usare solo il present perfect.
Infatti pensavo fosse così:
it's been a long time *since I have done* something like this 
it's been a long time* since I did* something like this


----------



## Allanon

Enigmista said:


> Quindi allora anche_* I lived in London for 4 years *_è sbagliata ??
> 
> Perchè i libri di grammatica dicono che si può usare_* for e since*_ con le situazioni concluse e passate ???



probabilmente ciò che vuole dire McBabe è che il verbo "vivere" non può essere utilizzato con il simple past in quanto il vivere è un'azione universalmente perpetua ( siamo ancora vivi no? )

Forse il problema si risolverebbe se anziche to live si utilizzasse to stay....


----------



## Enigmista

Si Skin grazie ma allora il problema è in particolare con "_*since*_" che non può essere usato con il Simple Past  e "_*for*_" invece si 

Forse l'ambiguità e proprio questa 

Poi c'è da dire che l'American English spesso e volentieri non abbonda nell'uso del Present Perfect e tende a usare molto il Simple Past al suo posto 


Let's wait for the natives anyway.. 


Grazie ancora


----------



## london calling

Enigmista said:


> Quindi allora anche_* I lived in London for 4 years *_è sbagliata ?? No, that's correct (see my post above).


_I lived in London since 4 years/since 1946_ sono invece sbagliate, come ho spiegato sopra.

NB: non tutti gli americani sarebbero d'accordo con te: c'è chi l'usa come noi inglesi e chi no.... e te lo dico perchè l'ho già ampiamente discusso con amici e colleghi americani  (a parte il fatto che ci sono stata più volte).


----------



## Allanon

voidinchains said:


> Oddio, non sto capendo più nulla
> 
> Io ho sempre saputo che since si usa per indicare un momento preciso nel  passato e, in caso sia presente un verbo, con il simple past:
> 
> I have been studying English since
> 
> 
> 1998
> 4th grade
> I moved to London
> 
> Quindi davvero non capisco perché dici che con since si deve usare solo il present perfect.
> Infatti pensavo fosse così:
> it's been a long time *since I have done* something like this
> it's been a long time* since I did* something like this



Since indica si il tempo preciso, ma per tempo preciso si intende il tempo in cui l'azione è INIZIATA E NON ANCORA FINITA.

For invece, con un past simple indica un'azione protratta nel tempo, ma ad oggi conclusa. ( io per evitare in questi casi utilizzarei il past perfect, o il past perfect continuos : I'had been living(had lived) there for 4 years...

Probabile che io stia sbagliando


----------



## McBabe

voidinchains said:


> Oddio, non sto capendo più nulla
> 
> Io ho sempre saputo che since si usa per indicare un momento preciso nel  passato e, in caso sia presente un verbo, con il simple past:
> 
> 
> 
> Quindi davvero non capisco perché dici che con since si deve usare solo il present perfect.
> Infatti pensavo fosse così:
> it's been a long time *since I have done* something like this
> it's been a long time* since I did* something like this



It's been a long time since I have done/I did sono tutte e due correte perche il 'It has been' è la frase verbale che concorda con 'since' (e non il 'i have done/I did). Non lo spiego molto bene penso ma spero che capisca!


----------



## McBabe

Allanon said:


> probabilmente ciò che vuole dire McBabe è che il verbo "vivere" non può essere utilizzato con il simple past in quanto il vivere è un'azione universalmente perpetua ( siamo ancora vivi no? )
> 
> Forse il problema si risolverebbe se anziche to live si utilizzasse to stay....



No  Il problema non è con il verbo che usiamo, ma che con 'since' non si può  mai usare il simple past, ma invece con 'for', si. "I lived in London for 4 years" è completamente correta e naturale come frase 



Enigmista said:


> Poi c'è da dire che l'American English spesso e volentieri non abbonda nell'uso del Present Perfect e tende a usare molto il Simple Past al suo posto



Esattamente. Come ho già detto, gli Americani non usano il perfect tense quando lo dovrebbero usare! Naturalmente magari le madrelingua si sbalgiano quando parlano. Però penso che Americani educati direbbero che dire cose come "I didn't go to the park yet" siano sbagliate. (Non mi piace usare la parola 'educati', ma qua in Gran Bretagna, negli Stati Unite, in Irlanda ecc ci sono persone che parlano inglese bene e male, ma penso che persone che parliano inglese bene- sia qua sia negli Stati Unite- direbbero che "I lived here since 1946" sia sbagliato.)

EDIT: Puoi, naturalmente, parlare questo tipo di inglese americano se lo vuoi! Però i miei consigli sarebbero di non usare mai il simple past con since, e poi parlerai inglese correto 'negli occhi di tutti i madrelingua'


----------



## Teerex51

McBabe said:


> Non si può dire questo in inglese, mi dispiace! È sempre difficile con 'since' e tempi in altre lingue



I think you just answered too quickly, McBabe. 

This American usage in which the simple past often replaces the present perfect is a bona-fide linguistic trait. You might as well deal with it.
Such geographical idiosyncrasies exist in most languages (they certainly do also in Italian and German, as you might already know) and they just identify the speaker as someone coming from the US, Bavaria or Tuscany. 

A few examples of similar sentences sharing the same informal register as the OP:


I never saw him since I was born
I never liked him since he stole my candy
They never met him since he arrived
He was a good public speaker since day one
She never left Canada since she landed there
He never broke the law since he got here
I loved her since I first laid eyes on her


----------



## shardaneng

Allanon said:


> Since indica si il tempo preciso, ma per tempo preciso si intende il tempo in cui l'azione è INIZIATA E NON ANCORA FINITA.
> 
> For invece, con un past simple indica un'azione protratta nel tempo, ma ad oggi conclusa. ( io per evitare in questi casi utilizzarei il past perfect, o il past perfect continuos : I'had been living(had lived) there for 4 years...
> 
> Probabile che io stia sbagliando



Scusami, non ho capito, perchè useresti il past perfect?


----------



## voidinchains

Allanon said:


> *Since* indica si il tempo preciso, ma per tempo preciso si intende il tempo in cui l'azione è *INIZIATA E NON ANCORA FINITA.*
> 
> *For* invece, con un past simple indica un'*azione protratta nel tempo, ma ad oggi conclusa*. ( io per evitare in questi casi utilizzarei il past perfect, o il past perfect continuos : I'had been living(had lived) there for 4 years...
> 
> Probabile che io stia sbagliando


Ma io posso esprimere una stessa frase sia con since sia con for.
*Vivo qui da 4 anni*. E ancora ci vivo.
=
I've lived here for 4 years.
I've lived here since 2007. 


No?


----------



## TimLA

McBabe said:


> No  Il problema non è con il verbo che usiamo, ma che con 'since' non si può *mai* usare il simple past, ma invece con 'for', si. "I lived in London for 4 years" è completamente correta e naturale come frase
> 
> Mai? - QUI si trova una "regola" in cui si può usare il simple past con "since" come una "causa".
> E Teerex ci ha dato una serie degli esempi sopra.
> 
> Esattamente. Come ho già detto, gli Americani non usano il perfect tense quando lo dovrebbero usare! Naturalmente magari le madrelingua si sbalgiano quando parlano. Però penso che Americani educati direbbero che dire cose come "I didn't go to the park yet" siano sbagliate. (Non mi piace usare la parola 'educati', ma qua in Gran Bretagna, negli Stati Unite, in Irlanda ecc ci sono persone che parlano inglese bene e male, ma penso che persone che parliano inglese bene- sia qua sia negli Stati Unite- direbbero che "I lived here since 1946" sia sbagliato.)
> 
> Poveri americani...devono imparare qualcosa dal _Académie Anglais_. (Dov'è l'_Académie Anglais_? Londra?)
> 
> EDIT: Puoi, naturalmente, parlare questo tipo di inglese americano se lo vuoi! Però i miei consigli sarebbero di non usare *mai* il simple past con since, e poi parlerai inglese correto 'negli occhi di *tutti* i madrelingua'
> 
> Divertente - la certezza della giovanezza...


----------



## shardaneng

Tipico caso in cui "Since" e "simple past" si trovano assieme:

"It is two years since I last saw Tom."

Sarò fuori tema...?


----------



## ALEX1981X

Bel thread 

Per quanto ne sappia l'intervento di Teerex non è fuori luogo in senso assoluto...


C'è da dire che secondo una precisa grammatica Inglese "_*since*_" con valenza temporale  non può essere usato con il Simple Past ma solo con tempi "Perfetti"...invece solo "_*for*_" risulta essere intercambiabile e come è stato detto,ottenendo anche una certa sfumatura di significato.
TimLa ha precisato che oltretutto "since" *come causa* sia perfettamente legittimo e usatissimo 

C'è anche da precisare che nello stile Americano (American English) invece è entrato da decenni ormai nell'uso anche _*since (temporale) *_non necessariamente accompagnato da tempi perfetti come appunto il "Present Perfect".
Si tratta evidentemente di una sorta di evoluzione naturale della lingua, ma non lo vedrei un errore madornale ragazzi.

Gli altri natives e esperti cosa ne pensano a riguardo ??

Grazie a tutti


----------



## Teerex51

ALEX1981X said:


> Bel thread
> 
> Per quanto ne sappia l'intervento di Teerex non è fuori luogo in senso assoluto...



Non ricordo un mio "intervento", ma solo post contenenti frasi che sono regolarmente e correttamente utilizzate da AE speakers.

In una visione BE-centrica della lingua possono sembrare strane o errate. Niente di nuovo per questo forum. 

_Life goes on._


----------



## ALEX1981X

Teerex51 said:


> Non ricordo un mio "intervento", ma solo post contenenti frasi che sono regolarmente e correttamente utilizzate da AE speakers.
> 
> In una visione BE-centrica della lingua possono sembrare strane o errate. Niente di nuovo per questo forum.
> 
> _Life goes on._




Certo Teerex sono dalla tua parte infatti 

Ho scritto "_intervento_" nel senso che in realtà hai fatto degli esempi con "since" e proposto una versione che è stata contestata dal punto di vista grammaticale...ma che,come hai potuto vedere dal mio intervento, ritengo non sia sbagliata in senso assoluto e "sempre e comunque" come qualcuno ha sostenuto 

Vecchie diatribe tra British English and American English ??? 

Let's wait for the others British/American friends


----------



## Teerex51

ALEX1981X said:


> Vecchie diatribe tra British English and American English ???



Yep. It's the tail wagging the dog again. 

This very subject has been cropping up on a regular basis both here and in the English-only forum.


----------



## McBabe

Teerex51 said:


> This American usage in which the simple past often replaces the present perfect is a bona-fide linguistic trait. You might as well deal with it.
> Such geographical idiosyncrasies exist in most languages (they certainly do also in Italian and German, as you might already know) and they just identify the speaker as someone coming from the US, Bavaria or Tuscany.
> 
> A few examples of similar sentences sharing the same informal register as the OP:
> 
> 
> I never saw him since I was born
> I never liked him since he stole my candy
> They never met him since he arrived
> He was a good public speaker since day one
> She never left Canada since she landed there
> He never broke the law since he got here
> I loved her since I first laid eyes on her




I am perhaps mistaken, not being an expert on AE, but I would imagine that these kinds of constructions would not be considered standard AE? They seem to me to be the kind of thing that AE speakers of an older generation than mine (or of language geeks like myself) would not say. Even in popular American TV series like Friends I don't recall ever hearing these kinds of constructions (and I pick up on things they say which, to my British ears, sound wrong).

The point I was trying to make in my edit (I am terrible at multiquoating: "Puoi, naturalmente, parlare questo tipo di inglese americano se lo vuoi! Però i miei consigli sarebbero di non usare mai il simple past con since, e poi parlerai inglese correto 'negli occhi di tutti i madrelingua") was that it is up to you what kind of English you want to speak, but if you follow the rule of using the perfect tense with 'since' (when since does not mean 'because' or at the start of a sentence), what you say will be considered correct by all English native speakers, and surely that is better? 

I really cannot envisage an AE speaker hearing "It's been raining here since I arrived" and thinking that it is incorrect or strange sounding! But if you were to say to a BE speaker "It rained here since I arrived", it would be interpreted as a foreigner mistake.


----------



## marcolettici

""It rained here since I arrived", it would be interpreted as a foreigner mistake." 

It would sound wrong in AE, too.  I would only use the past perfect in any of the instances cited above.  They all sound clumsy and wrong to me using the simple preterite.


----------



## Teerex51

McBabe said:


> I am perhaps mistaken, not being an expert on AE,



I would leave it at that.


----------



## McBabe

Teerex51 said:


> I would leave it at that.



I am still a native speaker of English and wanted to help the OP and any subsequent poster unsure of the use of 'since'. Saying I am not an expert on something does not mean I am not allowed to have any views or valid opinions on it at all.


----------



## Teerex51

It goes without saying. You're entitled to your views, same as anybody here. 

You just do _not_ represent "all English native speakers" [your words], yet you hasten to brand as "wrong" something you're not familiar with.

There are hundreds of millions of people who speak a different form of English. This does not make them wrong just because they sound wrong to you.


----------



## McBabe

If you had properly read any of my posts, you wouldn't need to misquote me


----------



## Allanon

Come on guys, don't get upset 
We ALL here can learn something new on our language or on the language we're studying 

Me ( above all  ) and  every single user of the forum, native or not.

I'm Italian, I'm a native speaker, but I can say bullshits too about italian !! right?


----------

